# Got an offer for Penang



## Ankur9005 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,
I got an offer for Penang for 2 years+ contract. Can someone help me with whats the right amount I should quote in salary negotiation. I am single with 4 years of 3 years of work experience.

Also do I need to pay 28% tax for the first 182 days as I have been told that its not for Penang as per my visa type.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

Fellow indian here. 

First off, how are we supposed to advise you on the salaries if you don't even share the nature of your job?

the 28% tax is for non-residents. Once you have >182 days in malaysia, you are considered a resident and enjoy tax relief like residents do.

For those of us who come in the last half of the year (<182 days in the year left), it is important to argue our case and prove to their income tax department that you would be a resident due to the length of your contract. Your employers can help argue your case.


----------



## Ankur9005 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the information.

How is 6000 MYR per month for penang. I am single and need to save some.


----------



## Enga (Sep 29, 2016)

Ankur9005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> How is 6000 MYR per month for penang. I am single and need to save some.


It is more to do with how much others earn who do similar work in the same city. Try to research this.

Once you do the research, you can negotiate for more. How much you negotiate really depends on your personal circumstances, how much risk you want to take & how much they are offering you.

You can start with negotiating the base salary, then you can negotiate additional benefits.

If you have more than one offer, you'll be in a stronger negotiating position


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

RM6,000 is highly above average salary for someone <5 years experience in Malaysia, whatever the discipline/field/income. You haven't told us yet what the job is. 

And Penang is a beautiful place and has a lower cost of living than most other cities in Malaysia.

I think you need to set your expectations in line.


----------

